# New Years Resolutions



## PhotonGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Anybody meet their new years resolutions for 2018? Anybody got new years resolutions for 2019? I did not meet mine so Im going to make my 2018 resolution my 2019 resolution. I could've met my 2018 resolution but I chose not to.


----------



## Buka (Dec 28, 2018)

I could have met mine, but I pussed out around June.

Gonna’ try again, though.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 29, 2018)

Going to try personally. Cracked a few things this year like getting fat again lol. Yes though, one hopefully I can get around to is New York in December. My partners sister and daughter ran the half marathon a couple of weeks ago or so, but I want to see Madison Square Garden for one, as well as Grand Central. Hopefully too I can get back to running next year as well, really miss it, but would struggle to run a mile at the moment. Still though, I get to ride up front in a train cab next as a Christmas present. Been wanting to do that for years. I like trains, especially American ones  My biggest resolution for 2019 is too get that ring on her finger.


----------



## pdg (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't do new year resolutions, because I'm too impatient 

For example, I stopped smoking in October - purely because that's when I decided to do it... Waiting until January so it could be a resolution seemed silly.

I just do things when I decide to do them - any time I set a date it passed with nothing changing.


If the process of "new year, new idea" works for you, fantastic, I wish you all luck.

I'm just crap at that sort of thing


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't do New Years resolutions because I'm already perfect.

Stop laughing, dammit!


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 29, 2018)

We will be in the last year of our debt free plan. Without any surprises we will make it.


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 29, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I don't do New Years resolutions because I'm already perfect.
> 
> Stop laughing, dammit!



There's always a bigger brick


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 29, 2018)

Transk53 said:


> There's always a bigger brick


----------



## drop bear (Dec 29, 2018)

I got some stuff done this year but none of it was really a resolution.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 29, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


>


My mom loved that guy. Still seems so wrong.


----------



## DUO ART (Dec 29, 2018)

Get two belts next  year . Orange and Purple in Kenpo, and level 1 and 2 certificates in Krav Maga.  I gotta stop playing around and go to class more .


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> We will be in the last year of our debt free plan. Without any surprises we will make it.


That. Is. Awesome.

Well done!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

I rarely do specific New Years resolutions. Partly because (like PDG) I don't save things for the new year, partly because I over-commit when I use some momentous occasion like New Years, and partly because I prefer to work with small goals that get me toward something larger, and don't really fit to a year-long plan like that.

I've noticed most of my big goals I don't think I'm working toward until I realize I've gotten pretty close to them. I think long-term goals cause me to get lost in details of planning, while shorter goals actually give me something to work on.

All that said, some things I'm going to be working on early in 2019:

Finding a new location to teach. I've done some of the legwork, and have a few more picked to investigate (previous attempts were unsuccessful).
Figure out if I can actually do distance running anymore (knees getting progressively worse), and if I can, get back to being able to run 3 miles. Past experience suggests I can probably get to that point in 60 days.
Get back into some routine exercise. I was working on some x-per-day bodyweight stuff (squats, pull-ups, push-ups), and will get started back on those. I also want to get back to my heavybag routines.
Get back to practicing forms regularly.
Finish figuring out the turning kick I was working on last year. We never did them in any of the schools I trained at, and I want this one. Having to work it on my own is far from optimal, but I've managed to make progress. Just quit working on it when I had to change training space, for some reason.


----------



## pdg (Dec 30, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Finish figuring out the turning kick I was working on last year. We never did them in any of the schools I trained at, and I want this one.



Ok, fine, you've talked me into a nyr


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> Ok, fine, you've talked me into a nyr


Thanks!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> I don't do new year resolutions, because I'm too impatient


I though patience was a very important virtue in the martial arts.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 30, 2018)

So I had a 2018 resolution of getting a blue belt in BJJ. I did not make it so it will become my 2019 resolution. I could've met my resolution, I could've been promoted to blue belt earlier this month but I turned it down so it will become my resolution for next year.


----------



## pdg (Dec 30, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I though patience was a very important virtue in the martial arts.



Depends on patience for what...

If it's something you can't do anything about (wow, I can't wait to open my birthday presents) then sure, show patience.

If you intend to do something that is a positive and beneficial change to your life, why delay it just so you can assign it as a resolution?

What's wrong with making a Friday the 12th of October resolution?

Patience for the sake of it is ridiculous.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I though patience was a very important virtue in the martial arts.


It's something I learned in MA. I still don't have a ton of it. Maybe someday...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> So I had a 2018 resolution of getting a blue belt in BJJ. I did not make it so it will become my 2019 resolution. I could've met my resolution, I could've been promoted to blue belt earlier this month but I turned it down so it will become my resolution for next year.


I'm curious...why did you turn down the promotion?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> Depends on patience for what...
> 
> If it's something you can't do anything about (wow, I can't wait to open my birthday presents) then sure, show patience.
> 
> ...


Agreed, with the small exception of exercising patience (not to be confused with exorcising patients, which is an entirely different evening) for the purpose of getting better at it. Of course, that doesn't really apply to things like resolutions/goals.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 30, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I rarely do specific New Years resolutions. Partly because (like PDG) I don't save things for the new year, partly because I over-commit when I use some momentous occasion like New Years, and partly because I prefer to work with small goals that get me toward something larger, and don't really fit to a year-long plan like that.
> 
> I've noticed most of my big goals I don't think I'm working toward until I realize I've gotten pretty close to them. I think long-term goals cause me to get lost in details of planning, while shorter goals actually give me something to work on.
> 
> ...


#4 & #5 are in my wheelhouse. I don't call them resolutions because they are something I never feel I do enough of. 
For your location, are you trying to get into a higher traffic area or what are your motivations?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 30, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> #4 & #5 are in my wheelhouse. I don't call them resolutions because they are something I never feel I do enough of.
> For your location, are you trying to get into a higher traffic area or what are your motivations?


I lost my training location back in the summer. I was teaching at a county-owned athletic center, and they decided there wasn't room in the fitness room to keep the mats there. Since I teach a grappling art, mats are a necessity. I'm just trying to find someplace to restart my program.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 30, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I lost my training location back in the summer. I was teaching at a county-owned athletic center, and they decided there wasn't room in the fitness room to keep the mats there. Since I teach a grappling art, mats are a necessity. I'm just trying to find someplace to restart my program.


I have found that dance and gymnastic studios fit well with a MA class and have many of the same equipment needs.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't really do NY resolutions.. but I guess some things for this coming year:

-To get healthy again. Ah even just writing that brought tears to my eyes... this pelvic tension condition has been the most challenging and painful thing I've had to deal with, physically and emotionally (it's been a year and a half now with it). I'm significantly better than what I was, but there's still a ways to go.

-Find work again, somewhere (after my ankle fracture has healed..).

-Find my new dojo/martial art to commit to. I only managed to trial out 3 different styles in 2018 and not sure if I've found it yet, so I'm broadening out and going to make an effort to try more, and fingers crossed I find the "one" I'd love to commit to.


And a few other little things here and there too, mainly trying new things and getting different experiences, being more involved in the community has interested me too..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Anybody meet their new years resolutions for 2018? Anybody got new years resolutions for 2019? I did not meet mine so Im going to make my 2018 resolution my 2019 resolution. I could've met my 2018 resolution but I chose not to.



I meant mine, and I made it about 20 years ago and I have meant it every year....and I will again in 2019...my resolution was to never make anther New Years Resolution....and I have not made one since


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 30, 2018)

My goal is to have next year be better than this one was. Some of the issues were my fault, a lot weren't, but ultimately making 2019 a better year seems doable.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 30, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I'm curious...why did you turn down the promotion?



Here is what happened. A few weeks ago I was a three stripe white belt in BJJ. They were doing promotions that night where people were getting their next stripe or their next belt. You get up to four stripes on your belt and then once you get your fourth stripe, the next time you get promoted you go up a belt. So I was a three stripe white belt and they called me up and were going to give me a blue belt and I pointed out that I only had three stripes not four. They checked their records and said they had me down as a four stripe white belt and thought maybe I had lost a stripe since the stripes are just tape they put around your belt which can come off and I told them that I had never been given a fourth stripe. Why they had me down as a four stripe white belt at the time I don't know but earlier in the year I had been out for a considerable time due to injury so that might've had something to do with it. There were students who were at my same level before my absence but because of my absence when I came back they were ahead of me in rank. Anyway when I mentioned all this they asked me if I wanted the blue belt or of I wanted a fourth stripe on my white belt instead, I said I would go with the fourth stripe. So now I am not a blue belt but I am a four stripe white belt.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 30, 2018)

pdg said:


> Depends on patience for what...
> 
> If it's something you can't do anything about (wow, I can't wait to open my birthday presents) then sure, show patience.
> 
> ...



Thank you. You've made the point that I was trying to make when I first joined this forum back in 2013 and had been trying to make for years. Don't take longer than you have to when you're trying to getting something done just because you want to be patient, that's assuming taking more or less time to get it done does not affect the end result. It kept flying over people's heads. This is exactly what Im talking about when I talk about people not getting the point.

Anyway as far as new years resolutions, the idea is to get them done by the end of the year or earlier, how much earlier doesn't matter. Im going to have some resolutions for 2019 and as such I will want to get them done before January 1st 2020 but that doesn't mean Im going to wait until Dec. 31st 2019 to complete them. If Im able to complete my resolutions by October 12th 2019 so be it.


----------



## pdg (Dec 31, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you. You've made the point that I was trying to make when I first joined this forum back in 2013 and had been trying to make for years. Don't take longer than you have to when you're trying to getting something done just because you want to be patient, that's assuming taking more or less time to get it done does not affect the end result. It kept flying over people's heads. This is exactly what Im talking about when I talk about people not getting the point.



Totally this.



PhotonGuy said:


> Anyway as far as new years resolutions, the idea is to get them done by the end of the year or earlier, how much earlier doesn't matter. Im going to have some resolutions for 2019 and as such I will want to get them done before January 1st 2020 but that doesn't mean Im going to wait until Dec. 31st 2019 to complete them. If Im able to complete my resolutions by October 12th 2019 so be it.



That might be another regional difference in interpretation - or what you consider 'complete'...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> I have found that dance and gymnastic studios fit well with a MA class and have many of the same equipment needs.


I haven't found one yet that doesn't have classes in the time slots I can fill. I need to keep looking, as I haven't paid these enough attention. I'm going to drive out this week and visit a couple of MA schools that have limited schedules (2+ days a week not used), to see if they're interested in offering something else on those available days.

One issue I've run into is also interest. Since I don't teach kids, some places that would otherwise be interested, simply aren't.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Here is what happened. A few weeks ago I was a three stripe white belt in BJJ. They were doing promotions that night where people were getting their next stripe or their next belt. You get up to four stripes on your belt and then once you get your fourth stripe, the next time you get promoted you go up a belt. So I was a three stripe white belt and they called me up and were going to give me a blue belt and I pointed out that I only had three stripes not four. They checked their records and said they had me down as a four stripe white belt and thought maybe I had lost a stripe since the stripes are just tape they put around your belt which can come off and I told them that I had never been given a fourth stripe. Why they had me down as a four stripe white belt at the time I don't know but earlier in the year I had been out for a considerable time due to injury so that might've had something to do with it. There were students who were at my same level before my absence but because of my absence when I came back they were ahead of me in rank. Anyway when I mentioned all this they asked me if I wanted the blue belt or of I wanted a fourth stripe on my white belt instead, I said I would go with the fourth stripe. So now I am not a blue belt but I am a four stripe white belt.


That makes sense. It's a bit curious to me that they left it up to you. I can only see two situations that make sense here. First, perhaps they bumped you up to 4 stripes in their records at some point when you weren't there, because they judged that's where you belonged, but you never actually got the stripe. And now they decided you're a blue belt. In that case, they should've just given you the belt rank. The other possibility is they made a records error - put someone else's 4-stripe promotion on your card. In that case, you're not really a blue belt yet, and they should have given you the stripe.

I'm a bit perplexed about you having to choose, at all. If you're good enough to be that blue belt, then that's the rank you should have been awarded. If you're not there yet, it shouldn't be an option.

But I might be over-thinking it. Maybe they just gave you the option because they didn't think it was fair to offer a blue then take it back, figuring it wasn't much of a difference and you'd still have to get to the same "next" point to get your next rank.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't found one yet that doesn't have classes in the time slots I can fill. I need to keep looking, as I haven't paid these enough attention. I'm going to drive out this week and visit a couple of MA schools that have limited schedules (2+ days a week not used), to see if they're interested in offering something else on those available days.
> 
> One issue I've run into is also interest. Since I don't teach kids, some places that would otherwise be interested, simply aren't.


Since you do not teach kids, have you looked in to local community centers and schools for room? Something geared toward adults? Several years ago I did a program two nights a week at the church we were going to. It was a large church with its own full size gym and a lot of class rooms size rooms. They could have easily ran a private school. It worked pretty well. Also, they had ample room for our mats. We use the 3x3 interlocking squares. Maybe larger churches should be on your search list? Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2018)

I don't do 'New year' celebrations in January, my New Year was three months back anyway.


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 31, 2018)

I generally don't do them but since I have some huge changes going on starting in 2019 I guess I'll think of something I should try to do or improve......


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I don't do 'New year' celebrations in January, my New Year was three months back anyway.




Mmm.... wasn't trying to be funny, Jewish New Year was in September this year.


----------



## pdg (Dec 31, 2018)

I was going to randomly stick this in last poster, but instead I've decided to assign it 'resolution' status 

I drink too much tea and coffee - I'll easily see off 25 mugs in an average day (about 1/2 pint mugs - 250-300ml - which is more than half a pint if you're American...)

I decided at about lunchtime to cut down on those and ramp up on water instead.

That's right, I couldn't even wait 12 hours to do it


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Since you do not teach kids, have you looked in to local community centers and schools for room? Something geared toward adults? Several years ago I did a program two nights a week at the church we were going to. It was a large church with its own full size gym and a lot of class rooms size rooms. They could have easily ran a private school. It worked pretty well. Also, they had ample room for our mats. We use the 3x3 interlocking squares. Maybe larger churches should be on your search list? Never hurts to ask.


I've not found anything promising to investigate this time around. Part of the problem is that most places want to charge a fixed rent - often more than I actually take in. That was the best part of the athletic center - they just accepted 25% of whatever I charged.

Around here (large retirement population), most adult-oriented centers are aimed at seniors.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> I don't do 'New year' celebrations in January, my New Year was three months back anyway.


Does that mean you get two "new years" every 12 months?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

pdg said:


> I was going to randomly stick this in last poster, but instead I've decided to assign it 'resolution' status
> 
> I drink too much tea and coffee - I'll easily see off 25 mugs in an average day (about 1/2 pint mugs - 250-300ml - which is more than half a pint if you're American...)
> 
> ...


I drink 3-5 cups of coffee a day. I'm using recent research (that heavy coffee drinkers have higher longevity) as my excuse. Excuses are easier than resolutions.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I drink 3-5 cups of coffee a day. I'm using recent research (that heavy coffee drinkers have higher longevity) as my excuse. Excuses are easier than resolutions.


Same. Same. I guess I am addicted.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Does that mean you get two "new years" every 12 months?




if I celebrated the December/January one I guess it would but I'll be in bed when midnight strikes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> if I celebrated the December/January one I guess it would but I'll be in bed when midnight strikes.


You're not milking the system enough, Tez.

Seriously, though, does observing the Jewish calendar ever cause any actual issues, other than the occasional need to roll your eyes at those of us who think there's only one calendar?


----------



## pdg (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I drink 3-5 cups of coffee a day. I'm using recent research (that heavy coffee drinkers have higher longevity) as my excuse. Excuses are easier than resolutions.



If 3-5 cups is 'heavy', wtl is my consumption rated as?

And if greater longevity scales with consumption, I should live to be 38,549,345 years old


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> You're not milking the system enough, Tez.
> 
> Seriously, though, does observing the Jewish calendar ever cause any actual issues, other than the occasional need to roll your eyes at those of us who think there's only one calendar?



Not really, as long as you can keep two calendars in your head, we also have different days and months. Our days start at a different time too, at sundown. Many different cultures have different calendars, for example it's not Christmas in Russia until January 7th. My Gurkha shift partner also lives by a different calendar, his New Year is in April. Chinese New Year is probably the most famous though of the 'others'.


----------



## Buka (Dec 31, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I drink 3-5 cups of coffee a day. I'm using recent research (that heavy coffee drinkers have higher longevity) as my excuse. Excuses are easier than resolutions.



I'm drinking a cup of coffee as I read this. God, I feel so current.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

pdg said:


> If 3-5 cups is 'heavy', wtl is my consumption rated as?
> 
> And if greater longevity scales with consumption, I should live to be 38,549,345 years old


It didn't cover tea. You're going to die.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 31, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> I meant mine, and I made it about 20 years ago and I have meant it every year....and I will again in 2019...my resolution was to never make anther New Years Resolution....and I have not made one since


Well that in itself is a resolution.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well that in itself is a resolution.



Yes it is..that is what I said......I made it and it is the only one I ever kept...and it was many years ago


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 31, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it is..that is what I said......I made it and it is the only one I ever kept...and it was many years ago


Well if you made a resolution to not make resolutions than you are breaking that very resolution by having it in the first place. A catch 22.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 31, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well if you made a resolution to not make resolutions than you are breaking that very resolution by having it in the first place. A catch 22.


It would be even better if he had a resolution not to ever keep another resolution.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 31, 2018)

If anything, I vow to drink MORE coffee!

(Surprising that I don't drink as much as other fellow enthusiasts, seeing as though coffee is a huge hobby of mine haha)


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 1, 2019)

Who doesn't love Patsy! Very sad that Dame June Whitfield died. I loved Ab Fab. If you haven't watched the series, make it a new Year resolution!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2019)

I don't normally make New Years resolutions, but this year will be an exception.

2018 was a bit of a stagnant year for me. Most years recently I've been working out 4-5 days per week, training multiple martial arts, then spending the rest of my free time practicing music and studying various other subjects to improve myself. Last year various injuries, bronchial infections, asthma, and mild depression all conspired to create a mindset where I just didn't even want to exercise... or do much of anything else productive. I managed to do jiu-jitsu twice a week and that was about it.

For whatever reason, I managed to snap out of that mindset a couple of weeks ago. I feel like I've finally gotten back my motivation to exercise and do music. I've spent the last couple of weeks rehabbing my body so I can start working out harder again without injuring myself.

My resolution for this year is to keep up the momentum and return to my old habits. I want to get back to training 4-5 days per week, including picking back up some of my supplemental martial arts that went by the wayside this past year. I want to start running again. I want to practice music every day, at least a little bit.

In celebration of this resolution, I've invited any of my Facebook friends today or any day this year to post on my Facebook page a bodyweight exercise set that you want me to do that day. I will commit to completing the set and reporting back when I am done. For those of you who aren't connected to me on Facebook, you can post suggestions for me in this thread. (Each set must be something I can do within a minute. Anybody suggesting a set of 100 burpees gets a big FU.  )


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't normally make New Years resolutions, but this year will be an exception.
> 
> 2018 was a bit of a stagnant year for me. Most years recently I've been working out 4-5 days per week, training multiple martial arts, then spending the rest of my free time practicing music and studying various other subjects to improve myself. Last year various injuries, bronchial infections, asthma, and mild depression all conspired to create a mindset where I just didn't even want to exercise... or do much of anything else productive. I managed to do jiu-jitsu twice a week and that was about it.
> 
> ...


Excellent goal, Tony. So, 93 burpees? 

Seriously, I'll suggest one of my favorites: Judo push-ups (the only name I know them by). There's also a simpler version, down-dog pushups (also sometimes called dive bomber push-ups), which returns to the start directly, rather than reversing the "swoop".


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Seriously, I'll suggest one of my favorites: Judo push-ups (the only name I know them by).


Set of 20 judo pushups completed. My bad wrist is cursing you.


----------



## axelb (Jan 1, 2019)

I reached some of my resolutions, and made improvements in other areas instead of meeting all targets.

Deadlift 190kg or more - met target
Bench over 110kg - went to 112.5kg 
Full box/side splits - down to 3 inches from ground, best I've ever managed.

10km PR (sub 46min30s) managed 49'02", 3rd best time. Beat all time 5km time 23'04"

Primary target; go 6 months without chest infections/bronchitis /antibiotic free.
Beat target! I went over a year! 

This came with sacrifices to other targets, but better in the long run, as for the last 10 years I've been on a course of antibiotics every 1-3 months.

I want to retain this streak, so next year targets will be a little more achievable to prevent me over training.

2019 targets:
Go 9 months without chest infection.

Deadlift at least 195kg.
Bench over 115kg.
10km in under 47'30"
Box splits under 2 inches.
Focus on guard training in BJJ - retaining guard, recovering from underneath to guard and passing others guard.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Set of 20 judo pushups completed. My bad wrist is cursing you.


Excellent. Tell it my knee says "hi".


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Excellent goal, Tony. So, 93 burpees?
> 
> Seriously, I'll suggest one of my favorites: Judo push-ups (the only name I know them by). There's also a simpler version, down-dog pushups (also sometimes called dive bomber push-ups), which returns to the start directly, rather than reversing the "swoop".


We do a similar pushup we call a dipping pushup. Feet are spread apart and you do the same "dipping", follow through motion with the whole body except we keep going with the forward motion, completing the upward motion, then rolling back to the start position. Basically making a counter-clockwise circle as big as you can. The whole body should engage, starting with the feet inverted, then through the circle until the feet are extended as much as possible, then back to the starting position.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

pdg said:


> Depends on patience for what...
> 
> If you intend to do something that is a positive and beneficial change to your life, why delay it just so you can assign it as a resolution?
> 
> Patience for the sake of it is ridiculous.


That’s not patience at all. That’s procrastination.

Knowing something you should do that’s beneficial to you, and you can start at any time, but you put it off until some arbitrary date (like New Year’s Day) isn’t the definition of patience in any way.

Now if it’s something you truly want/need to do but absolutely can’t until a future time, then yes, one must exercise patience.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

New Year’s resolutions, for lack of a better term:

1. Get a higher paying job.
2. Save money (see #1 for how)
3. Be fully physically ready to test for shodan

Are they really resolutions? I guess I want to check off each box before the year’s out. I’ve been trying to get a new job for 3 years now, and seriously focused on it for about 6 months.

I’ve tried everything I reasonably can to save money, but I’m paycheck to paycheck. I can do a bit better with my current salary, but there’s a balance in life. Keeping spending the same would be easy with a new job that pays more, resulting in more savings.

As far as being ready to test for shodan...
I don’t have much control of when the test will be. But I can control what kind of shape I’m in when I get the invite. Most likely near the end of the year, September-November or so. So long as this disc issue clears up soon.

They’re all goals, not really resolutions.

Resolution: Stop drinking soda.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't normally make New Years resolutions, but this year will be an exception.
> 
> 2018 was a bit of a stagnant year for me. Most years recently I've been working out 4-5 days per week, training multiple martial arts, then spending the rest of my free time practicing music and studying various other subjects to improve myself. Last year various injuries, bronchial infections, asthma, and mild depression all conspired to create a mindset where I just didn't even want to exercise... or do much of anything else productive. I managed to do jiu-jitsu twice a week and that was about it.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could create a thread on here with the workouts people are recommending each day? I need to start getting in better shape so will absolutely join you with that goal if you do.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Any chance you could create a thread on here with the workouts people are recommending each day? I need to start getting in better shape so will absolutely join you with that goal if you do.


I’m not sure whether people will keep on posting exercises on a regular basis for me after today.

If you want to join me for today’s workout, so far I’ve done 50 squats, 50 regular pushups, 20 Judo pushups, and a short run. I still owe 15 jump squats, which I will be doing once the cat who is snuggled on my chest lets me up and 6 rounds on the heavy bag, which I will do whenever I get in to the gym.

Feel free to do those and then give me another exercise set to do.

If the challenges don’t keep coming, I do have a couple of workout programs in mind for the new year. I’d be happy to pick one if you wanted to be my online exercise partner so we could keep each other motivated.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

@Tony Dismukes
Try my favorite, called pyramids or ladders, depending on the person doing them...

I’ll make it somewhat “easy” 

12 push-ups
12 sit-ups
12 squat thrusts/burpees
12 mountain climbers

If you’ve got access to an assisted machine/apparatus:
12 pull-ups
12 dips

Then do 11 of each. Then 10 Then 9.  Then 8. Then... all the way to none. Only rest between “rounds” not exercises.

Starting at 15 of each gives you 120 reps of each exercise. Starting at 12 gives you 78. 10 gives you 55. 20 gives you 210 

I’d typically substitute some exercises in there depending on what equipment is available. So some days I’d do bent-over rows with kettlebells (my favorite), dumbbells, or a barbell right after push-ups and eliminate the sit-ups. It would be a push-pull thing. Other days I’d do sit-ups followed by back extensions on a Swiss ball/physio ball, and eliminate the mountain climbers.

All “old-school” stuff. Increases strength, cuts body fat, and if you’re racing a clock (but not all out racing), you’re getting cardio too. It’s been a few years since I’ve done it on my own so my memory is a bit fuzzy, but I think I had my time to about 18 minutes or so starting at 15 of each rep. I made sure they were solid reps rather than as quick as possible.

We finished wrestling practice every day with that type of workout. Typically starting at 20 and working down to none. We’d substitute some stuff with a partner like bent-over rows by having a guy lay on the mat, grabbing his wrists and using him as the weights.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’m not sure whether people will keep on posting exercises on a regular basis for me after today.
> 
> If you want to join me for today’s workout, so far I’ve done 50 squats, 50 regular pushups, 20 Judo pushups, and a short run. I still owe 15 jump squats, which I will be doing once the cat who is snuggled on my chest lets me up and 6 rounds on the heavy bag, which I will do whenever I get in to the gym.
> 
> ...


Once I get home, I'll do those. It might look a bit weird if I started doing pushups in the ER. I'm going to add 100 mountain climbers to the list.

And I would absolutely be your online exercise partner. Otherwise I doubt I'll end up taking that first step of actually starting-after that it all gets easier.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> @Tony Dismukes
> Try my favorite, called pyramids or ladders, depending on the person doing them...
> 
> I’ll make it somewhat “easy”
> ...


Hey! One exercise per customer. That’s a full workout.

If I’m not completely wiped out by the end of the day, I might give it a try.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Thank you. You've made the point that I was trying to make when I first joined this forum back in 2013 and had been trying to make for years. Don't take longer than you have to when you're trying to getting something done just because you want to be patient, that's assuming taking more or less time to get it done does not affect the end result. It kept flying over people's heads. This is exactly what Im talking about when I talk about people not getting the point.
> 
> Anyway as far as new years resolutions, the idea is to get them done by the end of the year or earlier, how much earlier doesn't matter. Im going to have some resolutions for 2019 and as such I will want to get them done before January 1st 2020 but that doesn't mean Im going to wait until Dec. 31st 2019 to complete them. If Im able to complete my resolutions by October 12th 2019 so be it.



It is about taking the extra step. Not an excuse for waiting.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> New Year’s resolutions, for lack of a better term:
> 
> 1. Get a higher paying job.
> 2. Save money (see #1 for how)
> ...



Nobody goes in to a fight wishing they had less cardio.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> @Tony Dismukes
> Try my favorite, called pyramids or ladders, depending on the person doing them...
> 
> I’ll make it somewhat “easy”
> ...



One "old school" exercise that I always felt was very effective in wrestling was suicides on the basketball court. Start at the out of bounds line and sprint to the foul line, squat and tap the line, then sprint back. Repeat to half court, the opposite foul line, then the opposite out of bounds. 20 of those would kick my axx. But if you done them hard they were great conditioning drills. Sometimes we would alternate doing them in pairs so you got a brief blow between sprints.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I don't normally make New Years resolutions, but this year will be an exception.
> 
> 2018 was a bit of a stagnant year for me. Most years recently I've been working out 4-5 days per week, training multiple martial arts, then spending the rest of my free time practicing music and studying various other subjects to improve myself. Last year various injuries, bronchial infections, asthma, and mild depression all conspired to create a mindset where I just didn't even want to exercise... or do much of anything else productive. I managed to do jiu-jitsu twice a week and that was about it.
> 
> ...


Good on ya Tony that's awesome . I also aim to do more music stuff too


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> One "old school" exercise that I always felt was very effective in wrestling was suicides on the basketball court. Start at the out of bounds line and sprint to the foul line, squat and tap the line, then sprint back. Repeat to half court, the opposite foul line, then the opposite out of bounds. 20 of those would kick my axx. But if you done them hard they were great conditioning drills. Sometimes we would alternate doing them in pairs so you got a brief blow between sprints.


I don’t know what I hated more in wrestling - suicides or “spinning.”

We’d do them seemingly forever. Coach would blow the whistle, we’d do a cross-face and change direction. And being the bottom guy was no picnic either. You had to stay strong in your base and not get pushed around.


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 1, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Nobody goes in to a fight wishing they had less cardio.


Unless they’re a marathon runner who did zero actual fight training


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Nobody goes in to a fight wishing they had less cardio.


If I pass out after 90 seconds, that big bloke will quit punching me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 1, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> One "old school" exercise that I always felt was very effective in wrestling was suicides on the basketball court. Start at the out of bounds line and sprint to the foul line, squat and tap the line, then sprint back. Repeat to half court, the opposite foul line, then the opposite out of bounds. 20 of those would kick my axx. But if you done them hard they were great conditioning drills. Sometimes we would alternate doing them in pairs so you got a brief blow between sprints.


I haven't done suicides in ages. I need to find out if my knees will let me. I hated them and loved them at the same time.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't done suicides in ages. I need to find out if my knees will let me. I hated them and loved them at the same time.


Pretty sure I would pass out when I got to the other end of the court.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 1, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I don’t know what I hated more in wrestling - suicides or “spinning.”
> 
> We’d do them seemingly forever. Coach would blow the whistle, we’d do a cross-face and change direction. And being the bottom guy was no picnic either. You had to stay strong in your base and not get pushed around.


Man, the heavyweight doing them looks rough for the guy on bottom.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Hey! One exercise per customer. That’s a full workout.






Tony Dismukes said:


> If I’m not completely wiped out by the end of the day, I might give it a try.




Hey Tony, it's late in the day so give this a go tomorrow.

I call them layer push ups.
From the up position go down a third of the way, hold it for a count of five,  then go down two thirds of the way and hold for count of five, then go all the way down and hold for count of five.

Then reverse..third of the way up and hold,  two thirds of the way up and hold and then back up to starting position..that's 1.

Do 5.

I just inspired myself, so I'll do them with you.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2019)

yak sao said:


> Hey Tony, it's late in the day so give this a go tomorrow.
> 
> I call them layer push ups.
> From the up position go down a third of the way, hold it for a count of five,  then go down two thirds of the way and hold for count of five, then go all the way down and hold for count of five.
> ...


I was getting ready for bed, so I went ahead and did that as my last set for the day.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 1, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’m not sure whether people will keep on posting exercises on a regular basis for me after today.
> 
> If you want to join me for today’s workout, so far I’ve done 50 squats, 50 regular pushups, 20 Judo pushups, and a short run. I still owe 15 jump squats, which I will be doing once the cat who is snuggled on my chest lets me up and 6 rounds on the heavy bag, which I will do whenever I get in to the gym.
> 
> ...


Finished all but the short run...way too cold by the time I got out for that, and the heavy bag since I don't have one. I need to inform Sam I Am that I do not like Judo pushups.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Pretty sure I would pass out when I got to the other end of the court.


That seems a bit early. I think I can make it back to the 3-point line at that end of the court...if I'm allowed to stretch my arms out, like going for a touchdown.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was getting ready for bed, so I went ahead and did that as my last set for the day.


You're a beast, Tony.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Finished all but the short run...way too cold by the time I got out for that, and the heavy bag since I don't have one. I need to inform Sam I Am that I do not like Judo pushups.


Nobody likes Judo pushups. My favorite part about them is the groans from students when I announce them.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> That seems a bit early. I think I can make it back to the 3-point line at that end of the court...if I'm allowed to stretch my arms out, like going for a touchdown.


My son and I played a pickup game early this morning. After playing basketball for an hour we did three suicides. My son did three before I could finish two, but I did finish. What was I thinking?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 2, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> My son and I played a pickup game early this morning. After playing basketball for an hour we did three suicides. My son did three before I could finish two, but I did finish. What was I thinking?


Are we back to that pride thing??


----------



## MxcnPhoenix (Jan 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Agreed, with the small exception of exercising patience (not to be confused with exorcising patients, which is an entirely different evening)...



^^^^This though....^^^^


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 2, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Are we back to that pride thing??


More along the lines of the stupidity game.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> That’s not patience at all. That’s procrastination.
> 
> Knowing something you should do that’s beneficial to you, and you can start at any time, but you put it off until some arbitrary date (like New Year’s Day) isn’t the definition of patience in any way.


Good point.



JR 137 said:


> Now if it’s something you truly want/need to do but absolutely can’t until a future time, then yes, one must exercise patience.


I agree but only if its something that, as you put it, you can't do sooner no matter what. For instance you're at an amusement park and you want to get on a ride with a long line. The only way to get on the ride is to get in line and be patient. Line cutting will most likely get you kicked out of the park, and you certainly won't get on the ride then.

But another concern is this, lets say you need to get something done and you've got a deadline in which to get it done, how does patience come into play then?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> They’re all goals, not really resolutions.


Is there a difference?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’m not sure whether people will keep on posting exercises on a regular basis for me after today.
> 
> If you want to join me for today’s workout, so far I’ve done 50 squats, 50 regular pushups, 20 Judo pushups, and a short run. I still owe 15 jump squats, which I will be doing once the cat who is snuggled on my chest lets me up and 6 rounds on the heavy bag, which I will do whenever I get in to the gym.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the youtube channel Athlean-X, the host Jeff has some really good exercise tips and instructions.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> But another concern is this, lets say you need to get something done and you've got a deadline in which to get it done, how does patience come into play then?


It might come into play if there is something you have to wait for, before you can complete your task. Otherwise, not much.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey, @Tony Dismukes, I don’t want you to feel unloved, so rockstar pushups next time you check in.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> That’s not patience at all. That’s procrastination.
> 
> Knowing something you should do that’s beneficial to you, and you can start at any time, but you put it off until some arbitrary date (like New Year’s Day) isn’t the definition of patience in any way.
> 
> Now if it’s something you truly want/need to do but absolutely can’t until a future time, then yes, one must exercise patience.



Warning: Long semi-related rant post. The gist is: Don't wait to quit cigarettes. Don't make it a new years resolution, or an 'after the holidays' thing. Just quit.

This reminds me of one of the most frustrating conversations I have with people. When I talk to patients about quitting cigarettes, some of them feel that they need a 'quit date'. So they can't stop today, they will stop on 1/X/19, 2-3 weeks from now. And if you read any 'smoking cessation' guides, most of them suggest this...when you make the decision, choose a date 2-3 weeks in the future, so you have a set date. That way you have time to mentally prepare, but not enough time to change your mind. They all say this, so there must be some data behind it, right? But I haven't been able to find one _good_ study on having a 'quit date', and success on quitting smoking. The closest I've found is one study that tells us if someone has a quit date, and smokes on that date, there less likely to no longer be smoking 6 months from the date than someone who does not smoke on that date (big surprise there). And there are a couple issues I have with the idea of a quit date:

1. If I talk to an alcoholic, I'm not telling them to quit drinking in two weeks...I'm trying to get them into detox, rehab or meetings *today*. Same with someone using heroin, cocaine, even weed if they want to stop smoking. Why are cigarettes suddenly different?

2. 2-3 weeks is plenty of time to talk yourself out of something. I've talked myself out of stopping bad habits if I delay it for even a day...you're just giving yourself more time to change your mind.

3. Similar, when you've made a choice, you have that motivation NOW. Use it.

4. What are you preparing? Most of the advice is 'mentally preparing', but nothing about how to do that. Are you kissing your cigarettes goodbye? Having a viking funeral ceremony? (Side note, if you have a viking funeral ceremony for a pack of cigs, as long as you take a video for me to see, I withdraw all my suggestions)

There are a few very specific reasons I can see delaying it. If you smoke like a chimney and ordered the patch or gum or medication, waiting for that to come in makes sense. But the quit day doesn't become 1/20/19, it becomes 3 days from now when your patch gets in. Or if you got your inlaws visiting or some other stressful thing that's going to be going away soon, that makes sense. But that's you waiting for something specific that will further your goal. Don't just delay for no reason.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Hey, @Tony Dismukes, I don’t want you to feel unloved, so rockstar pushups next time you check in.


What are rockstar pushups?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What are rockstar pushups?






Bonus points if you "jazz hands" each time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 4, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What are rockstar pushups?



Drink 10 Rockstars and then do pushups.


----------



## pdg (Jan 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Warning: Long semi-related rant post. The gist is: Don't wait to quit cigarettes. Don't make it a new years resolution, or an 'after the holidays' thing. Just quit.
> 
> This reminds me of one of the most frustrating conversations I have with people. When I talk to patients about quitting cigarettes, some of them feel that they need a 'quit date'. So they can't stop today, they will stop on 1/X/19, 2-3 weeks from now. And if you read any 'smoking cessation' guides, most of them suggest this...when you make the decision, choose a date 2-3 weeks in the future, so you have a set date. That way you have time to mentally prepare, but not enough time to change your mind. They all say this, so there must be some data behind it, right? But I haven't been able to find one _good_ study on having a 'quit date', and success on quitting smoking. The closest I've found is one study that tells us if someone has a quit date, and smokes on that date, there less likely to no longer be smoking 6 months from the date than someone who does not smoke on that date (big surprise there). And there are a couple issues I have with the idea of a quit date:
> 
> ...



There's really nothing to disagree with here, but maybe stuff to confirm, and add...

I've tried almost all of the available options to stop smoking.

For me, nicotine withdrawal is horrible - shakes, sweats, shortness of breath. All relatively minor but enough that I certainly wasn't man enough to power through... Apparently it doesn't affect everyone the same, and personal reactions vary. I was crap with it.

Just quitting without quit date - see symptoms, no fun, failed.

Just quitting with quit date - see above, but add in time to think about it (and finding an excuse not to, even once with only 2 days prep time). Failed.

Gum - I don't get on with normal gum (jaw joint issue) but gave it a go anyway. It's horrible stuff that mainly made me want a cigarette to take the taste away. Also, my jaw hurt. Failed.

Patches - made no difference at all to wanting a smoke. Weird dreams... Failed.

Inhalator - gave me a sore throat, no difference to wanting to smoke otherwise. Failed.

Vaping - decided on Thurs night to try it, bought stuff Fri, had cigarette at 2:30pm before kid's school assembly, haven't smoked since.

Ok, it's 'only' been 3 months, but no wanting a cigarette.


Now, I've seen many people who'll try say patches in January (they get in like November and save them for new year quit date...) and not succeed. So they then subconsciously (or consciously) wait until the following year to try something else.

If you want to quit, quit. If you need a cessation aid, use it. If the first one doesn't work, don't wait to try another...


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 5, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Bonus points if you "jazz hands" each time.


Today is a rest day, so I just did a short set of those.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 5, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Today is a rest day, so I just did a short set of those.


Those and Judo are probably my current favorite push-ups, though I look much better doing the rockstar than the Judo. My current shoulder strength is crap.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 5, 2019)

pdg said:


> There's really nothing to disagree with here, but maybe stuff to confirm, and add...
> 
> I've tried almost all of the available options to stop smoking.
> 
> ...


Well said. It's no small feat you've done there!

Everyone deals with addictions in different ways, especially because of the complex or varied reasons they're there in the first place.

Some people have to reach an intolerable point (ie rock bottom) before real change can come. And that threshold seems different for everyone. The pain of staying there far outweighs the pain of leaving the addiction.

This goes with addictive thoughts/beliefs/attitudes too, I know I've had to reach a real low for some things before a real willingness to leave it behind can come. A 'nothing to lose' attitude.

Even the simple thought of "Being kind to oneself" can be completely foreign and unnatural to people who have always habitually been harsh, unkind and overly critical of themselves.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 6, 2019)

Not exactly a resolution, but I've started my second run of doing the lessons in A Course in Miracles (not sure who's familiar with it). It's essentially a spiritual text with a Textbook and Workbook. The Workbook is 365 lessons and you read and apply one a day, and takes you through real honest evaluation of yourself, undoing of old perception and opening up to new understanding of yourself and the world.

Feels like the right time for sure... Have done it once through before, but feel now with all the trials of the last year and a half there'll be a much deeper understanding and application of it.

I resolve to do them so it's a resolution [emoji14]


----------



## jobo (Jan 6, 2019)

just an observation about resolutions,

I spend a lot of time walking my dog round my local park and doing my exercises whilst I'm away there,
this new years day and every one before for the last 10 years, there were dozens of joggers in brand new running gear, so many that you couldn't walk for them, all panting and limping

 , by today Sunday, 4 days later, there were 5

this time next week there will be just the old guy that does 10 laps every day rain or shine.
 a small few reappear in July for another week, and decid d it to hot and are gone again, Nike must be loving it, the hey give their gear to the charity shop and buy new again next year, I know this as I buy my as new running shoes from a wide selection from them every feb


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 8, 2019)

jobo said:


> just an observation about resolutions,
> 
> I spend a lot of time walking my dog round my local park and doing my exercises whilst I'm away there,
> this new years day and every one before for the last 10 years, there were dozens of joggers in brand new running gear, so many that you couldn't walk for them, all panting and limping
> ...



Same with the Park Run's that I hope to get back to. It's funny, or maybe not, that the old guy you refer to seems to be in every town/city. Where I am, there are two park runs done every Saturday. One of them has a a runner that will never be the fastest, will never be the slowest, but was always there. I had a chat with him post run and found out he was 72 years old and previously had been in hospital years before with heart issues. But come rain or shine, he is always there every Saturday health willing. At least when I was there last, but even so, I think what a guy.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 27, 2019)

So how is everything going with people's 2019 resolutions? We are almost halfway through the year so has anybody met or come close to meeting any resolutions? I did meet my resolution of getting a blue belt in BJJ when I was promoted to blue belt last night so I've gotten that taken care of. As we are close to being halfway through 2019 this is a good time to check up on everybody's progress.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2019)

Going great, still have not made a resolution, and that was one I made over 25 years ago....to never make another New Years Resolution.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven't made any resolutions in many years. I never found them all that helpful - the turn of the year just doesn't seem to carry the gravitas it used to for me, so I don't often make calendar-year goals.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I haven't made any resolutions in many years. I never found them all that helpful - the turn of the year just doesn't seem to carry the gravitas it used to for me, so I don't often make calendar-year goals.



My youngest came home from school just before Christmas break. Her friends were al talking about New Years Resolutions. She told them, "I don't get it, if you really want to change something, why do you have to wait until New Years, just change it now."


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 27, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how is everything going with people's 2019 resolutions? We are almost halfway through the year so has anybody met or come close to meeting any resolutions? I did meet my resolution of getting a blue belt in BJJ when I was promoted to blue belt last night so I've gotten that taken care of. As we are close to being halfway through 2019 this is a good time to check up on everybody's progress.


Still exercising/working out as regularly as i can, given my job. At least 3-4 times a week (not including ma stuff)


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 27, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how is everything going with people's 2019 resolutions? We are almost halfway through the year so has anybody met or come close to meeting any resolutions? I did meet my resolution of getting a blue belt in BJJ when I was promoted to blue belt last night so I've gotten that taken care of. As we are close to being halfway through 2019 this is a good time to check up on everybody's progress.


Congratulations on getting your blue belt.
Like other, I have not made a resolution in while. I do update a life plan every quarter. Works well for us.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 28, 2019)

My new years resolution was to come up with more excuses for not making a new year's resolution.  I would have done it but I was too busy doing kata.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 28, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Congratulations on getting your blue belt.
> Like other, I have not made a resolution in while. I do update a life plan every quarter. Works well for us.


Thank you. 
Although its nice to be promoted, when you do get promoted and especially if you go up a belt, it means more responsibility.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Not mine- my brother was one of the pickiest eaters I knew growing up. His New Years resolution was to cut out all meat, with the plan next year to go full vegan. 6 months in, he’s still vegetarian.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 29, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> I don't really do NY resolutions.. but I guess some things for this coming year:
> 
> -To get healthy again. Ah even just writing that brought tears to my eyes... this pelvic tension condition has been the most challenging and painful thing I've had to deal with, physically and emotionally (it's been a year and a half now with it). I'm significantly better than what I was, but there's still a ways to go.
> 
> ...



Great idea revisiting this!

I don't really do them either, but these are just particular focus'... focuses... (foci?) I've had through the year, let's go down memory lane and visit each one shall we!

-Getting healthy and functional again, stiiiiill a work in progress, but there's no actual way of putting a timeline on it. I'm happy to say I'm significantly better than what I was, functioning mostly normally, but still phases of flareups and lots of pain. My exercising and training has been progressing and I've able to incorporate things I haven't done in ages which is a huge plus.

-Workwise yep! Working at a beautiful not-for-profit cafe which has just been the biggest blessing... they're been so uplifting, supportive and encouraging and it is just what I needed. Also really been wanting to start up a pelvic pain support group for guys, so that's in the works slowly...

-New dojo, a work in progress! Still looking, which is part of fun hey!

Being involved in the community too has really just taken on a life of its own haha, apart from work I've gotten involved in a church, something I've never been apart of before really, just a different phase I'm exploring and have been drawn to spiritually speaking, and it's been such a beautiful community there, and also been a part of the worship team playing music which is just... wow.

Nice to reflect on all this actually


----------



## drop bear (Jun 29, 2019)

This year was focused towards getting a new job. If I nail that then it opens up a lot of opportunities to start some other projects I would like to do. 

So still working on that.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 29, 2019)

drop bear said:


> This year was focused towards getting a new job. If I nail that then it opens up a lot of opportunities to start some other projects I would like to do.
> 
> So still working on that.


Me too. I’m supposed to hear back early next week. It’ll solve a lot of problems.


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 29, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Me too. I’m supposed to hear back early next week. It’ll solve a lot of problems.


I haven't asked about the new position. I hope it is going well.


----------

